# Tough losses in Long Beach plane crash.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mark Bixby, 44, was a commercial real estate developer whose family in the 19th century began developing Rancho Los Cerritos into what would become Long Beach.

Active in the Rotary Club and other civic organizations, Bixby was passionate about cycling. He had been advocating to put a bike lane on a new bridge over the Port of Long Beach. He is survived by his wife, Theresa, and their three children.

Just hours before the crash, Bixby had gone on an early morning bike ride to Huntington Beach with 20 other cyclists. He told friends that he and his boss, Jensen, were flying to Park City, Utah, later in the morning to go skiing for a few days.

Allan Crawford, a friend and cyclist, had coffee with Bixby after the ride.

“We were talking about what we always talk about: bicycle advocacy and getting a bike path across the Gerald Desmond Bridge,” he said.

Story


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw the guy's picture on the news last night. Too bad. Channel 7's Mark Brown said he came from a historic Long Beach family, but I didn't know about his bike advocacy 'till now. Too bad.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Terrible.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sad.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Maybe they can get the bike lane on the bridge approved now and name it after him. Tough, tragic loss.


----------

